# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Break piggy's legs

## Marlo

i suggest we break flying piggy's legs so he cant join the army.

Any thoughts on this?

----------


## Edge

First and I totally agree!

*cry* ;( I'll miss you FP!

----------


## Gastricpenguin

Scanning world... {}
located FP's legs... {X}
Target aquired, fire when ready?

----------


## [SpNiz]

He's joining da army!?!?!?

Let's break his wings too, then he can't fly from us!!1

----------


## latruwski

100&#37; /agree !!!!

----------


## warsheep

Hm.. "Rolling Piggy"...

Oh well, atleasts we will have him here.
Gastric, FIRE!

----------


## EmiloZ

Any who live near french ? PLEASE DO IT !! :P

----------


## [SpNiz]

Sorry, I just had to do this: France <---


I also suggest that we poke in his brain so we get's too dumb to join anything except for MMOwned!

----------


## Edge

> Any who live near FRANCE ? PLEASE DO IT !! :P


I do, I just need address!

----------


## Marlo

I R GO TO CHANNEL TUNNEL AND WALK TO HIS HOUSE WITH SLEDGHE HAMMERZ

i swear i'll do it!

----------


## [ Prototype ]

I did shot him in the right leg.. *Damn!* It was the wrong pig :|

----------


## KuRIoS

too bad piggy left 15 hrs ago.... :'(
/closed - by consideration i opened it again
//Open

----------


## interezted

aww another person joining the army and supporting the war of terror awesome!

----------


## Fuzz

Not terrorism, more like control of oil.

----------


## Banksey

Awww fu*k that...Im gonna join the army...Start a war with ze french...And shoot piggy...Nothing to serious just maybe a shovel to the back of the head...

Anyone here play DoD by the way  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hellgawd

NOEZ PIGGEH!

----------


## Saridormi

NO!

COME BAACK!

Ok, seriously, I swear we should hunt him down and drag him back by his wings.

----------


## Marlo

For all of your information he is based in germany so no iraq for him.

----------


## tttommeke

French ? Is that a country ? (Stupid americans)

----------


## ImTheEnd

> For all of your information he is based in germany so no iraq for him.


GERMANY???? I live in austria... i drive up to germany and shoot him in his leg!


YEAY!  :Big Grin:  Piggy ....

YOU ARE NEVER ALONE!  :Frown: 6):

----------


## Bane.

*Lets DDoS the armeh of france, and totally get him outta dere.*

----------


## Haq

*salutes Piggy*

----------


## CraZe

I agree with the above poster and thread starter.

----------


## frobiez

Dont forget guys, He wouldnt hjave joined the army unless it was important. He's fighting for his country like I will do for Israel. He's putting his awesomeness into helping others  :Smile:  we should all br very proud of him!!!  :Wink: ))))))))))))

----------


## Marlo

> Dont forget guys, He wouldnt hjave joined the army unless it was important. He's fighting for his country like I will do for Israel. He's putting his awesomeness into helping others  we should all br very proud of him!!! ))))))))))))


He's french, he is surrendering for his country!

----------


## The-Eradicator

Today sucks, Flying Piggy was a great guy and imho he will be sorely, *sorely*, missed. Can anyone here talk to him at all? He better come back to MMOwned eventully, before the masses here cause irreversible damage to him and drag him back. :P

Regards,
Krysk
<The-Eradicator>

----------


## TehGoggles

Hopefully he trips, falls down some stairs, then gets sent back home, the therapy will be worth it.

----------


## interezted

people fighting the war are not fighting for our country, they are fighting BECAUSE of our country. do not try to glorify soldiers, they are murderers on both sides. the iraqis are murderers and the americans are murderers and anyone else who supports war.

edit: I wasn't trying to offend anyone just that murder is murder. and i hope i dont get scorned to bad for my comment.

----------


## DeMoN

"It is my conviction that killing under the cloak of war is nothing but an act of murder." -Albert Einstein (voted: Greatest mind of the 20th century)

-DeMoN

----------


## Loveshock

> French ? Is that a country ? *(Stupid americans)*


*1st: Don't ever, EVER say that. That is one of the most ignorant statements ever. 

2nd: EmiloZ is not even from America. He is from Denmark.


Honestly, I don't care who you are or what you've done, if you say something derogatory or just plain stupid, I'm not going to keep my mouth shut and just let it go. I'm sure you (and this is not just directed toward tttommeke, this goes for everyone) would not want anyone else to put down your country/nationality. Just want to make that clear. (By the way, I'm not trying to flame or insult anyone)*

----------


## Relz

> *1st: Don't ever, EVER say that. That is one of the most ignorant statements ever. 
> 
> 2nd: EmiloZ is not even from America. He is from Denmark.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't care who you are or what you've done, if you say something derogatory or just plain stupid, I'm not going to keep my mouth shut and just let it go. I'm sure you (and this is not just directed toward tttommeke, this goes for everyone) would not want anyone else to put down your country/nationality. Just want to make that clear. (By the way, I'm not trying to flame or insult anyone)*


Shutup you dumb American.

:P

But fr srs, I agree with this. I was going to say that.

----------


## uawili

Bring me a picture of Muhammad!

Naah, but we'll miss you FP!

----------


## EliMob441

Oh damn im gona miss piggy I remember when he got SM and Mod, he was a cool guy. hopefully the next president will pull troops out from Iraq?

----------


## Frogzilla

I love piggy, noooo.

/signed

break his oinky legs

----------


## Glitchy

He was a very cool guy he will be missed. =(

----------


## Viter

> *1st: Don't ever, EVER say that. That is one of the most ignorant statements ever. 
> 
> 2nd: EmiloZ is not even from America. He is from Denmark.
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't care who you are or what you've done, if you say something derogatory or just plain stupid, I'm not going to keep my mouth shut and just let it go. I'm sure you (and this is not just directed toward tttommeke, this goes for everyone) would not want anyone else to put down your country/nationality. Just want to make that clear. (By the way, I'm not trying to flame or insult anyone)*


why that part with emiloz?

----------


## Knomez

nooo ill miss FP too... 
/agree to break his legs
/ agree to break his wings

----------


## X-Root

I suggest we shoot him the in the back and gets killed for 
all the badness he has done  :Wink:

----------


## TehGoggles

> people fighting the war are not fighting for our country, they are fighting BECAUSE of our country. do not try to glorify soldiers, they are murderers on both sides. the iraqis are murderers and the americans are murderers and anyone else who supports war.
> 
> edit: I wasn't trying to offend anyone just that murder is murder. and i hope i dont get scorned to bad for my comment.



Also, don't try to glorify the people who protest war, I especially hate those people who hold signs that say "God loves dead soldiers", especially when they used to do it at soldiers' funerals. Don't get me wrong, I don't support war, but saying everyone who supports it is a murderer is saying a little to much.

IMO: Back to topic, break piggy's legs, and enough with all this war/nation talk.

----------


## outsider141

/sign 
WOUND THE PIG!

----------


## Flying Piggy

I get to come back once every few weeks (week ends off), so I did get to see all these nice replies.
Thanks to all for the love.

----------


## Phygar

YAY FP! It's not the last of you!

----------


## C-Death

crawling piggy ftw...

----------


## Verye

> I get to come back once every few weeks (week ends off), so I did get to see all these nice replies. 
> Thanks to all for the love.


Yay! Please feel free to give us progress reports about how life is like in the army.

----------


## Mr. Herbert

i still promte we break his legs

----------


## ~Jagris

Lets hold his computer hostage

----------


## Fault

> i suggest we break flying piggy's legs so he cant join the army.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


Ill go for that lol

----------


## SuperNinjaBob

Bettter, let's tempt him with cake, maybe he will come back....

----------


## Epic Sheep

Piggy run away...
come hide here and play...
Thats all i have too say...
oh wait we also have Slop and hay
http://www.cartoonstock.com/lowres/hkh0062l.jpg

----------


## Equ1N0X

IIf piggy dies im going to hack an american nuclear launching base, and launch nuclear war against france, then im gonna DDoS his grave.

Piggy must be put on a 5 foot chain to mmowned when hes back

----------


## Gelormino

Piggy...You will be missed severly...You were a great part of MMOwned...A great mod....Pulled my ass out of a few things....Had a great sense of humor....I say dont break his legs....He's a great person...Let him make his own decision...And it looks like he decided to go...

/salute Piggy  :Smile: 
Good Luck out there

----------

